# Palindromes



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

how many palindromes can you think of ?

a Toyota
Bob
dad
kayak
mom 
noon
sis
step on no pets
tot


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

eye
pop
non (as in the french)
radar
mam
nan
racecar

ooh here's a good one 
repaper

and i think that's my lot


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

thought of a couple more 
WOW.
a but = tuba
i did, did i?
mad as adam


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Madam, I'm Adam
Do geese see God?
Never odd or even
Murder for a jar of red rum


----------



## pollyanna53 (Oct 11, 2012)

What are palindromes?


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

words or sentences that are spelt the same forward and backward


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

Glenelg
level
toot
civic
solos
refer
sexes
reviver


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

toot,poop


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

ABLE WAS I ERE I SAW ELBA


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Boob
Mamam
Toot
Deed
Peep


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Anna
Abba


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Dammit, I'm mad


There are lots to be found with a simple internet search


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

lol :lol:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

go hang a salami I'm a lasagna hog


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

The Poisonwood Bible by Barbara Kingsolver has a character who speaks in palindromes. Not just the odd sentence, but whole paragraphs. BK is a fascinating author, has written many books -fiction and non-fiction. If you're interested in palindromes, The P B is magnificent example of modern literature.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Sherlock said:


> The Poisonwood Bible by Barbara Kingsolver has a character who speaks in palindromes. Not just the odd sentence, but whole paragraphs. BK is a fascinating author, has written many books -fiction and non-fiction. If you're interested in palindromes, The P B is magnificent example of modern literature.


Thanks for the heads-up. I will certainly check the book out!


----------



## joyce1946 (Apr 27, 2011)

madam, I'm Adam


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hannah

Avid diva


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Had no idea what a palindrome was so I had to look it up:

"A palindrome is a word, phrase, number, or other sequence of characters which reads the same backward or forward. Allowances may be made for adjustments to capital letters, punctuation, and word dividers."


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

did
reed
eye
rebut
way
may
elide ?
rail
rial (Arabian coin)
leer


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

I think I will read that one. Sure am impressed with all of the keen minds on here! :sm24:


----------



## Wooli (Jul 18, 2016)

Able was I ere I saw Elba.
A man, a plan, a canal: Panama.


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

ewe 
wen
tin
ton
tun
dad


----------



## elfin (May 30, 2017)

nurses run
mom / mum
dad
ana
racecar
taco cat
nun
peep
toot
pip
draw a level award
Sun, o put o not upon us!
did
music o' cis um (music, oh kiss them)
nap pan
live evil
pup
poop
lil'
tit
bib
nit tin
tin nit
she lul ehs

all i can think of for now~!


----------



## elfin (May 30, 2017)

Shautzie said:


> ewe
> wen
> tin
> ton
> ...


Hi Shautzie, a palindrome is a word that reads forwards and backwards the same way. For example, "ewe" backwards is still "ewe" and "dad" is still "dad." Words like "tin" can be read backwards as "nit," which is still a word, but because tin is not read tin backwards, it is not a palindrome. Hope this helps


----------



## vislandgirl54 (Oct 18, 2015)

The one I remember from many decades ago is, as Napoleon was being transported to his island exile he said, "Able was I, ere I saw Elba." A good palindrome should be a sentence, or at least a few words.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Oops


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

Boob
Wow
Peep


----------



## CarolineD83 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------



## lkg67 (Jan 25, 2016)

Radar


----------



## vislandgirl54 (Oct 18, 2015)

The most famous one was supposedly said by Napoleon Bonaparte when he was exiled to the island of Elba, he said, "Able was I ere I saw Elba."
You should check out Spoonerisms if you want a really good laugh.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

heaven = nevaeh, my co workers daughters name


----------

